# HGVC Seaworld- update/breakfast/SALES PITCH



## jsparents (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got my call from my personal concierge.  Wondering if anybody has recently done an owners update at SeaWorld and how was it?  Worth the $100?  Low Pressure?  

Did one a couple years ago at Kohala and was in and out in about 30 minutes after learning a few things about expansion and future resorts.  Very Low pressure.

I have bought 1 from developer and 2 on resale market.  Guess which way I will buy my fourth, so I won't be there long if I go.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 19, 2014)

jsparents said:


> Just got my call from my personal concierge.  Wondering if anybody has recently done an owners update at SeaWorld and how was it?  Worth the $100?  Low Pressure?



Don't count on it being low-pressure.
Even after it was clear we weren't going to bite, they still boxed our ears for another hour.
I choose not to waste my vacation time for privilege of being treated like chumps
... no matter how much $$ they leave on the side-table.

If you go, pick out a watering hole at which you can decompress later.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jun 19, 2014)

I accept the Vegas ones every time.  I go alone and am usually out in 20 minutes.  Never been hasseled or boxed in.

Ken


----------



## mgeez (Jun 19, 2014)

The presentation is at Parc Soleil. We did it 3 weeks ago. Since we are HGVC owners, the presentation was guaranteed to be 1 hr. It was 45 minutes, no pressure whatsoever. In fact , half the time the wife and I just sat there looking at resort pics on the screen.
The only pitch they made was regarding HHonor stays at hotels. Once I quoted how many points I needed to stay in one of the tier 6 - 9 hotels, the salesman stopped pumping the HHonors.
We attend at least 2 per year at Parc Soleil, and have never had any pressure at their so-called "owners update" meetings.
Easy $100. But the $100 is not the std $100 Visa gift card anymore. The one we chose was $100 for only Disney. They also offer a $100 gift card only for Hilton properties also. The "std" Visa gift card for any retailer has been downgraded to only $75.


----------



## kd4lzk (Jun 19, 2014)

I wasn't even offered the presentation when they saw I had purchased resale while checking. Maybe I'll get lucky next time.

Greg


----------



## jsparents (Jun 20, 2014)

*Just Returned*

Just got back from SeaWorld a few hours ago.  Thought I would let everyone know about my wonderful experience at my "Owners Update Breakfast". 

First a little tid bit.  My vacation was booked with points purchased from the developer (found TUG late).  I had closed on a resale a few months back that was given as different account number that Steve didn't know about. 

Went on Saturday, June 14 at 8:00am.  We (DW and I) arrived first and were told to have a seat.  No mention of help yourself to the breakfast.  Steve comes out and calls my name "(Jeff) plus spouse".  That kind of upset my wife as she does have a name and is on the HGVC account.  Either way, we got to hear about how it was Steve's first day back from vacation, but he had already talked with two owners who were coming in to add points. (Amazing how he talks to people so early).

So after our long 5 minute conversation he can see I know more than the average person (thanks TUG) and I am there truly to find out what the future for HGVC holds.  Then, as someone always says " if his lips were moving", the lies started. He tells me how HGVC is going to take action against resale weeks and take the points away since we are really only purchasing a week at a specific resort. He talked about how HGVC bought $76 Million worth of resales last year so the market is drying up.

Then he tells me how Parc Soleil is adding a water park and people that are not Elite or owners will not be in a position to book a stay there.  I countered  this wonderful statement by asking if Hilton was going to build another timeshare in Orlando since sales were so stunning and it took him under a second to say NO. Kind of weird if a company has an area that is selling so great, why not build or acquire another.  Seemed to have worked in Las Vegas and Oahu.  

He then took a break saying he was going to look at my account to see how I have been using my ownership.  Only problem was he left my file on the desk in front of me.  Now how can you look up my account without my information.  I am sure in the 10 minutes we had spent together he had not memorized everything.  

So after 5 minutes he came back with his Starbucks coffee and asked what he could do for us as this was a sales floor for people wanting to purchase.  Told him what I wanted and he really did not have an answer.  Told me he was obligated to keep me there 45 minutes and he would be back in a little bit to release us. 

He came back and asked if I knew about a couple things that would help me.  I did and pretty much shot down or had an answer for every question.  His boss, or a guy who wanted to make sure we were treated fairly came over and we were done by 8:40.  First in, first out.  Got $75 in American Express GC and a few HH points for my headache.  No biggie for me and didn't learn a thing.  TUG is better.

Did hear by the pool at SeaWorld from a couple that took the tour, that the going price was $30K for a 1 bedroom platinum.  Did not inquire more than that and No they did not buy.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 20, 2014)

Remember you weren't "first in, first out" since he had obviously signed a couple others up for points that morning...maybe his 5 am and 6 am appts.  he would have lost me at the "plus spouse" comment. My name is lead on quite a few assets and yet we get mail addressed to Mr. Weimaraner's attention instead of mine so I've had that "plus spouse" feeling. at least no one calls for "the man of the house" like they did in the old days. Haha


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 21, 2014)

No timeshare sales presentation is no pressure / low key in my opinion. Do not lean forward then they know you are listening and you may purchase a week or a small amount of useless points. That is my opinion only.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm surprised they didn't try multiple offers, each one their "best" offer.

Whenever they pull the resale points are crap stuff, the reply should be:
"So, you're selling something that would have no value if I needed to sell.
Wouldn't that be fraud on current owners?" ...  Nah, not worth the breath.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wcoady3 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Never offered*

I just spent two nights at HGVC Seaworld and 3 nights at Parc Soleil.  We were never once asked if we'd like to speak with the sales dept.  We also purchased resale vs direct from Hilton.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 1, 2014)

My DW signed us up for an update at a small independent... 
I spent most of the time looking around at the decor and getting up to use the restroom or get cups of water.

The salesrep got the message that I wasn't listening and bored.  On the way out, DW criticized me for being rude.  I shrugged and said, "How do you know a TS salesman is lying...?"


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FatPedro (Jul 6, 2014)

DH and I went to our first owners meeting at Kings' Land in March of this year and we did not feel pressured at all.

The salesman was very casual.  We chatted about the benefits of being an elite member (we are not and have no intention of being there), and future vacationing plans.  

We asked about pricing options for different points packages at different resorts.

At no time was he disrespectful nor made us feel obligated to buy.  

I'm sorry to read that not everyone here on Tuggs has received the same treatment that we have.  Is it possible that the Hawaiians are just a bit more laid back....?


----------



## elaraowner (Jul 10, 2014)

jsparents said:


> Just got my call from my personal concierge.  Wondering if anybody has recently done an owners update at SeaWorld and how was it?  Worth the $100?  Low Pressure?
> 
> Did one a couple years ago at Kohala and was in and out in about 30 minutes after learning a few things about expansion and future resorts.  Very Low pressure.
> 
> ...



We just went to an "owners update" in April at the Parc Solei.  It was very low pressure, in and out in less than an hour.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 10, 2014)

jsparents said:


> Just got back from SeaWorld a few hours ago.  Thought I would let everyone know about my wonderful experience at my "Owners Update Breakfast".
> 
> First a little tid bit.  My vacation was booked with points purchased from the developer (found TUG late).  I had closed on a resale a few months back that was given as different account number that Steve didn't know about.
> 
> ...



Nice report but you did not answer the most important question. What did they serve for breakfast? Could you go back for seconds?


----------

